# My pic



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

here are some of my pic:


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

WoW!! How big is that baby. Looks amazing!!

Do you have a complete picture to give an idea of size??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those white calvus looking things are stunning.....


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks. how big is wt baby?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank u .. thank u


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

More pic.....


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

wow.. youve got some really nice fish there dude.


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

wow shawn 
amazing pics ....but they look 100 % better in person lol i know i seen this awsome collection .. keep up the awsome work shawn


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you My friend!!


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

more Pic


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

beautiful cichlids man!


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

New Pic taken Today
































WC ikola group


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

hey shawn
as always amazing quality fish ... ... love the pics and the wc ikolas ... my fav ...


----------

